# Panfish limits



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

asking opinion from all of u guys that panfish in Michigan they got a 25 fish limit and presque isle pa on Erie they have a 50 combine limit, and on Chautauqua a 25 crappie and 50 other panfish plus a 50 perch limit that being said as much as I fish I see a need definitely on gills on lakes that they do grow well and thrive on plus crappie could be lowered on some lakes to make them trophy water lakes but others could be no size limits or bag limits cause they are not growing well. Some lakes in Ohio have changed! The gills just grow to slow and I have seen waters where the size have gone done! I fish Northeast Ohio waters, Erie waters and the Indian lake region lakes on occasion!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I think crappie limits should go to 15 fish per person or 30 for a boat no matter how many people-are on the boat. For size I think 10” is a good number. Gills should be around 20 per person and a slot between 7-8.5”. Just my opinion.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Have always had this conversation for years about size limits and seasons.Ohio seems to drag it's feet compared to other states about these subjects.Pennsylvania almost every puddle has fish,New York seasons,Ohio seems to lag.Went to a district -3 headquarter meeting years ago and my brother and I asked about size limits and seasons.The man seemed he did not want to even talk about it unless you had a degree in wildlife management.So my brother said ,can I go out and shoot a deer in Ohio any time I want deer meat?Absolutely not he said, we have seasons so they can reproduce,with that everyone started to laugh.I think common sense says size limits and numbers limits do help a lot.I remember going to LaDue and seeing people keeping 4-5 inc perch by the bucket load.I also remember on Lake Erie years ago seeing 3-4 hundred perch caught by 2-3 guys on a boat in a day.I know a lot of us love fresh crappie and bluegill but really hundreds? Inland lakes in Ohio are small compared to other states having limits will help.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Set all the size and numbers limits you want, some people still won’t follow the rules because they have their RIGHT to keep what ever they want to. Haha.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Really Chauncey to go haha and I know u don’t like regs for some reason but it’s your right bud! Your right on some people say it’s my right to keep everything!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Just like we have waterways that have minimum size limits, we also need some waterways with maximum size limits with the option of keeping 1 over that maximum size. More waterways could fair better with slot limits.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I agree with establishing panfish limits. Raping the resources just to showboat on social media seems to be a common occurrence. Does someone really need 60 bluegills? Add in the problem with the cormorants and things will not be so good for fishing here in Ohio soon. Take a look at what Minnesota does to protect their fish.

https://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/05/08/walleye

Honestly I don't think the ODNR really cares. They aren't proactive.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly I think panfish limits should be 20 across the board. Look at the crappie plunder if you're catching big crappie what the hell do you need more than that for? People destroy spawn hot spots going multiple times and pulling tons of fish. Had a guy couple years ago gloat he was catching and keeping almost 100 crappie a day and went 3 times. I asked how fun it was to clean all them and he chuckles and said he through more than half in the compost.... I was dumbfounded and pretty much said you're a jackass and he had a point. There was no rules against it just so damn stupid


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I really like the idea of slot limits for bluegills. All you read is to release big bull males. Id be all for being allowed to keep all the 6 to 7.5 i wanted but need to release anything bigger.


----------



## Jarhead (Apr 11, 2007)

OptOutside440 said:


> I agree with establishing panfish limits. Raping the resources just to showboat on social media seems to be a common occurrence. Does someone really need 60 bluegills? Add in the problem with the cormorants and things will not be so good for fishing here in Ohio soon. Take a look at what Minnesota does to protect their fish.
> 
> https://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/05/08/walleye
> 
> Honestly I don't think the ODNR really cares. They aren't proactive.


And this is a great post....well said.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

15 fish 10" limit for crappie. i ll add a "5 fish under" to my dream proposition. i hate throwing back a dead short fish because it ate the hook. bluegill- a slot limit seems to make since to me. or at least a minimum size limit and a total limit.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I agree. The only thing I worry about is enforcing it. There is a ton of folks out there who’ll say “great, another regulation “ and go ahead and rape them anyways. Watching people carry out bucketfuls of spawning red ears and gils at portage lakes gets a little distressing. I’ve seen them go spawning bed to spawning bed and take them all, bucketfuls, and not think one iota about it.


----------



## JPA (Sep 23, 2015)

guppygill said:


> I agree. The only thing I worry about is enforcing it. There is a ton of folks out there who’ll say “great, another regulation “ and go ahead and rape them anyways. Watching people carry out bucketfuls of spawning red ears and gils at portage lakes gets a little distressing. I’ve seen them go spawning bed to spawning bed and take them all, bucketfuls, and not think one iota about it.


----------



## JPA (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry 
Guppy I agree! I have seen multiple people on boats in the lakes during the spawn that are “takers”...they keep them all and feel that’s their given right. It’s pretty sad that they could care less about future fishing or their fellow fishermen.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Just as disgusting as taking pan fish off of their beds,is watching so called pro's bed fishing bass on T.V..


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

snagless-1 said:


> Just as disgusting as taking pan fish off of their beds,is watching so called pro's bed fishing bass on T.V..


At least they release them back. There was a study I think in in-fisherman that stayed those fish return to their beds. But then again, like up at Lake Erie, as soon as you take a smallmouth off their bed, gobies and white perch eat their eggs quickly.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Some lakes need help... example would be Guilford. I've been fishing there since I was 7 or 8. I'm 35 now. I'm not posting any particular area, but I have a few spots, that during a good 4 to 8 week period, you can catch crappie after crappie, nonstop. They ALL are dinks with the occasional slab. Every single cast, you will have one. Spend a day there and you will catch hundreds. Because they are dinks, they need weeded out, but I doubt that will ever happen. There also isn't a limit on them at this lake and understandably so..... in the same areas of this lake, mixed in with the crappie, you will find some decent sized gills with the occasional whopper. After that 4 to 8 week period is over (weather plays a big part), you won't find any crappie near shore, but will have a million dink gills move into the same area along with average size largemouth. They have started stocking hybrids, so I'm hoping they can help with the dink population.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

my Dad (deceased) always told me to do the right thing so really what do y'all think is the right thing? You know ....'nuff said.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

StarkFisherman said:


> Some lakes need help... example would be Guilford. I've been fishing there since I was 7 or 8. I'm 35 now. I'm not posting any particular area, but I have a few spots, that during a good 4 to 8 week period, you can catch crappie after crappie, nonstop. They ALL are dinks with the occasional slab. Every single cast, you will have one. Spend a day there and you will catch hundreds. Because they are dinks, they need weeded out, but I doubt that will ever happen. There also isn't a limit on them at this lake and understandably so..... in the same areas of this lake, mixed in with the crappie, you will find some decent sized gills with the occasional whopper. After that 4 to 8 week period is over (weather plays a big part), you won't find any crappie near shore, but will have a million dink gills move into the same area along with average size largemouth. They have started stocking hybrids, so I'm hoping they can help with the dink population.


That's not a dink problem that's a lake with great spawn production. Crappie won't stay small. They continue to grow and if you're catching nothing but bigs that is a sign that reproduction isn't really happening


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

set-the-drag said:


> That's not a dink problem that's a lake with great spawn production. Crappie won't stay small. They continue to grow and if you're catching nothing but bigs that is a sign that reproduction isn't really happening


Some lakes bud do not have the right ecosystem to have crappies grow big!! Not enough forage not enough structure and so on!! ? U fish ladue and it’s size structure blows right now what do think the problem is


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I found big ones in there fairly speaking mostly the ones I catch are bigger biggest problem with that Lake now is all the damn cormorants not to mention the 9 million bullheads a stocked in there that are eating all those smaller fish but I never really noticed a problem with any food supply to the ton of gizzard Shad in there and smaller ones if I'm out there at night and put my light down in the water like a freaking bait shop minnow tub around my boat.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

They stock channel cats in there


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I take 6 - 8 gills for a dinner, or take 10 - 12 Crappie and thats it. I just take what I need and release the rest. Smaller limits need be introduced to the abusers. Take the big Bulls out of the lakes and it takes years to reproduce.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah and I guess a lot of lakes are having the same problems. I remember a couple years ago watching these Ukrainian guys under 44 bridge at ladue catching buckets full of little fish gills, perch, crappie anything really and they both had 2 buckets looked to be pretty full. Idk what the hell they were doing maybe grinding them into pattys but that was another what the hell situation


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

multi species angler said:


> Just like we have waterways that have minimum size limits, we also need some waterways with maximum size limits with the option of keeping 1 over that maximum size. More waterways could fair better with slot limits.


Ontario does this. Many lakes will have different slots, min/max size only 1 fish over, non between, etc etc. Walleye, trout, and bass have seasons. Some lakes are artificial baits only. Some are no live bait. You really have to check all the individual lakes before going out to a new lake.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Everybody always has an opinion on how to best manage their particular fishery. The ODNR fisheries biologists don't manage the resources for one group of fishermen that want the biggest or largest they manage for all fishermen. 

I have no problem with how the ODNR manages today. The biologists have fisheries management at the forefront of everything they do everyday, They reach educated conclusions based upon ALL of the criteria that must be considered when making management decisions. I trust them to do their job.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> Everybody always has an opinion on how to best manage their particular fishery. The ODNR fisheries biologists don't manage the resources for one group of fishermen that want the biggest or largest they manage for all fishermen.
> 
> I have no problem with how the ODNR manages today. The biologists have fisheries management at the forefront of everything they do everyday, They reach educated conclusions based upon ALL of the criteria that must be considered when making management decisions. I trust them to do their job.


And they still don't have it right.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> And they still don't have it right.


That is your opinion. You can manage your pond any way you want, however the state gets to manage state water. and my opinion is I value their decisions more than yours.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Monster channel catfish in Mogadore where's the big bluegill and crappie? The state had another idea I guess.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

StarkFisherman said:


> Some lakes need help... example would be Guilford. I've been fishing there since I was 7 or 8. I'm 35 now. I'm not posting any particular area, but I have a few spots, that during a good 4 to 8 week period, you can catch crappie after crappie, nonstop. They ALL are dinks with the occasional slab. Every single cast, you will have one. Spend a day there and you will catch hundreds. Because they are dinks, they need weeded out, but I doubt that will ever happen. There also isn't a limit on them at this lake and understandably so..... in the same areas of this lake, mixed in with the crappie, you will find some decent sized gills with the occasional whopper. After that 4 to 8 week period is over (weather plays a big part), you won't find any crappie near shore, but will have a million dink gills move into the same area along with average size largemouth. They have started stocking hybrids, so I'm hoping they can help with the dink population.





set-the-drag said:


> That's not a dink problem that's a lake with great spawn production. Crappie won't stay small. They continue to grow and if you're catching nothing but bigs that is a sign that reproduction isn't really happening


Even if they're overcrowded and there's not enough forage for them? I've heard that's the reason that crappie size limits were imposed on some lakes and then removed. It was a miscalculation, and the size started going the wrong way. People started catching tons of dinks, and very few fish that would make the size limit.

It has to be decided on a lake by lake basis.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> Even if they're overcrowded and there's not enough forage for them? I've heard that's the reason that crappie size limits were imposed on some lakes and then removed. It was a miscalculation, and the size started going the wrong way. People started catching tons of dinks, and very few fish that would make the size limit.
> 
> It has to be decided on a lake by lake basis.


Exactly


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

buckeyebowman said:


> Even if they're overcrowded and there's not enough forage for them? I've heard that's the reason that crappie size limits were imposed on some lakes and then removed. It was a miscalculation, and the size started going the wrong way. People started catching tons of dinks, and very few fish that would make the size limit.
> 
> It has to be decided on a lake by lake basis.


We fish Leesville and when they had the crappie 9” limit you couldn’t keep many because those fish just don’t grow bigand that 9” limit didn’t help the size. There’s a few bigger ones but not like we have at Berlin or Milton


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Mattiba said:


> We fish Lewisville and when they had the crappie 9” limit you couldn’t keep many because those fish just don’t grow bigand that 9” limit didn’t help the size. There’s a few bigger ones but not like we have at Berlin or Milton


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> Yeah and I guess a lot of lakes are having the same problems. I remember a couple years ago watching these Ukrainian guys under 44 bridge at ladue catching buckets full of little fish gills, perch, crappie anything really and they both had 2 buckets looked to be pretty full. Idk what the hell they were doing maybe grinding them into pattys but that was another what the hell situation


I probably saw the same guys on the ice a few years ago. They had piles of aquarium sized everything. Grinding into fish cakes is exactly what they were doing. They weren't thrilled when I asked what the hell are you gonna do with those?! Hahah.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

Then Why does portage lakes always pump out the 12 inch red ears . A million people fishing it and yet it’s still the best in the state?


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Pumping out 12 inch sunfish??? Impressive being that they average 8 to 10 inches. Didnt know Portage lakes was such a honey hole.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Because I’d say you put 90% of the fisherman on East and they cannot catch the big red ears consistently. I target them and release them, have the pics to prove and always share, look at my posts. BUT, I am not gonna share the spots or how I do it, I and some others on here put the time and effort to locate and know how to catch them. I even share my lure, but I don’t my presentation. Only to a few on here I do. And because 1. You need to put in the time to be a great fisherman and a lot of us on here did. 2. Because I know a lot of people would rape the fishery. 

sorry, this is the honest truth. And I do believe in these times you have to regulate a little, because the world has become an “all for me” society!


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

guppygill said:


> Because I’d say you put 90% of the fisherman on East and they cannot catch the big red ears consistently. I target them and release them, have the pics to prove and always share, look at my posts. BUT, I am not gonna share the spots or how I do it, I and some others on here put the time and effort to locate and know how to catch them. I even share my lure, but I don’t my presentation. Only to a few on here I do. And because 1. You need to put in the time to be a great fisherman and a lot of us on here did. 2. Because I know a lot of people would rape the fishery.
> 
> sorry, this is the honest truth. And I do believe in these times you have to regulate a little, because the world has become an “all for me” society!


People are pretty greedy. Theres guys on this site that take anyone with a pulse on the lake just to double their bag limit. Never fished the Portage system myself. Hows the crappie population?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Alwaysanglin said:


> People are pretty greedy. Theres guys on this site that take anyone with a pulse on the lake just to double their bag limit. Never fished the Portage system myself. Hows the crappie population?


Lots of small crappies, seems like 8” to 9” is the norm. You catch the occasional 11 or 12 though. There are nice crappies in East, Long, Rex, and sometimes you can get them West. Good crappie numbers, but it seems average is 8 to 9. To get the nicer ones consistently, I target structure in the deeper waters.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

My premier crappie lake for size is: “shh” don’t tell anyone: Milton


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bottom line if u have good fish your best option is not to tell the social media world or any one u know that’s just a meat hunter!! Right now all the lakes that are good are gettin hit hard!! I spanked the craps on one lake around here one day and have not been backed since! U go 2-3 days in a row the Fishing eyes will know something’s up! Last week I fished Berlin , squitter , and the big pond seldom do I go back to the same haunts and if I do I find new water! There is no problem finding 8.5 to 9.5 in fish in most of are waters it’s the12in plus or tourney fish I call them!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bottom line if u have good fish your best option is not to tell the social media world or any one u know that’s just a meat hunter!! Right now all the lakes that are good are gettin hit hard!! I spanked the craps on one lake around here one day and have not been backed since! U go 2-3 days in a row the Fishing eyes will know something’s up! Last week I fished Berlin , squitter , and the big pond seldom do I go back to the same haunts and if I do I find new water! There is no problem finding 8.5 to 9.5 in fish in most of are waters it’s the12in plus or tourney fish I call them!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

If the state was doing such a good job mogador and portage would be just like the good ole days period! Yes they have nice fish but no where near what it used to be! Managed wrong that’s why! On Erie they had no limits on perch back in the day and eye limits were more , why did They change them less fish!! Yes the odnr does a good job on Erie cause of the money being spent there but on good inland panfish waters there is to! People should get educated before u buy a fishing license just like hunting!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

The Portage Lakes get hammered for panfish and have good weights for bass in tournaments why?The reason is WEEDS.Those of us old enough to remember Mosquito Lake in the 60's and 70's and 80's no weeds no bass.Walleye and catfish.Now on the summer weekends hundreds of bass boats.I remember Chataqua Lake my friend had a trailer there for years.He would catch monster crappie,bluegill,very good numbers of bass small and large mouth.Even ice fishing excellent panfish,then he said they killed the weeds and after a few years he sold his trailer.Look at Lake Erie western basin,outside of East Harbor and some other harbors weeds and large mouth bass .Last year coming in from walleye fishing, in about one hour my brother and I caught about 35 or more lmb.Fished Ladue since the late 60's.has good weeds always did good on bass.We would catch bass from 4" to 23" my best Ohio bass.The fish have cover to lay eggs and bait fish hide and reproduce.It's all about the wright habitat.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

snagless-1 said:


> The Portage Lakes get hammered for panfish and have good weights for bass in tournaments why?The reason is WEEDS.Those of us old enough to remember Mosquito Lake in the 60's and 70's and 80's no weeds no bass.Walleye and catfish.Now on the summer weekends hundreds of bass boats.I remember Chataqua Lake my friend had a trailer there for years.He would catch monster crappie,bluegill,very good numbers of bass small and large mouth.Even ice fishing excellent panfish,then he said they killed the weeds and after a few years he sold his trailer.Look at Lake Erie western basin,outside of East Harbor and some other harbors weeds and large mouth bass .Last year coming in from walleye fishing, in about one hour my brother and I caught about 35 or more lmb.Fished Ladue since the late 60's.has good weeds always did good on bass.We would catch bass from 4" to 23" my best Ohio bass.The fish have cover to lay eggs and bait fish hide and reproduce.It's all about the wright habitat.


Your right on weeds and yes the ecosystem has to balance! That’s another lakethe state screwed up on ladue!!! Chautauqua the south end is using weed killer the northend using mechanical methods to do weed control! Weed killer is Never good , problem like many likes the non fishermen types that live on the lake hate weeds and they bitch, have money then we get screwed! West at portage is like a swimming pool with exception of some weeds!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think you would have to vary between different bodies of water. I was just down at AEP and I went Bluegill fishing. Most people just fish for bass. Funny thing is the pond I fish couldn't be more than 40-50 yards from the road. It always produces and I kept 15 but they were all nice. Frankly I don't want to fillet more than 15 anymore.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Your right on weeds and yes the ecosystem has to balance! That’s another lakethe state screwed up on ladue!!! Chautauqua the south end is using weed killer the northend using mechanical methods to do weed control! Weed killer is Never good , problem like many likes the non fishermen types that live on the lake hate weeds and they bitch, have money then we get screwed! West at portage is like a swimming pool with exception of some weeds!


I dont think it was the state killed the weeds in ladue it was the army corp of engineers to keep the dam operable


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

All this state worries about and has ever worried about has been licence sales. The only restrictions and resource management has been brought forward from outside sources. The state just hears them out and the so called biologists put their 2 cents in. There has not been any management in the panfish department as of yet. What they do introduce is the predator program that eat the panfish. I guess thats management.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

musky 1 said:


> I dont think it was the state killed the weeds in ladue it was the army corp of engineers to keep the dam operable


I don’t believe the Corp of E has anything to do with ladue. City of Akron controls the water and the DNR take care of the hunting and fishing areas,And watercraft control. It’s not a flood control lake like Berlin, mosquito, and west branch. It supplies water to Rockwell for some city use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

musky 1 said:


> I dont think it was the state killed the weeds in ladue it was the army corp of engineers to keep the dam operable


Yes your right my bad


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Yes your right my bad


My bad again yes Akron water resource


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Chautauqua the south end is using weed killer the northend using mechanical methods to do weed control!

Chautauqua has always done mechanical weed control on the North end in the 40 plus years we've had a camp their . Cant speak to the South end. Rarely go down there.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

snag said:


> I don’t believe the Corp of E has anything to do with ladue. City of Akron controls the water and the DNR take care of the hunting and fishing areas,And watercraft control. It’s not a flood control lake like Berlin, mosquito, and west branch. It supplies water to Rockwell for some city use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed the weeds disappearing in the 80's i was loading up my boat and seen a game warden in the boathouse i went up and asked him what was going on with all those weed beds disappearing and he told me the army corp of engineers operate and maintain the dam and the weeds were clogging the gates so they brought in a harvester and used a herbicide to reduce them .


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Some Lakes have no size limit or limit that you can take because they're overrun by small crappie some of the lakes that used to have a 9-inch size limit they've done away with that too because most of them was only about 8 or 9 in. crappie reproduce quite a lot.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Some sort of panfish limits wouldn't hurt if set on a lake to lake basis. I fish Nimmy a lot and regularly see people take a 5 gallon bucket of 3-5 inch perch and sunfish home with them. If you put limits in place most would follow them and those that didn't could be reported.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

The big 'gill in my avatar was released immediately after the pic was taken. I fish probably 95% private ponds & have always released ALL panfish over 8" (crappie over 10"). Even though I have never applied for "Fish Ohio", the ponds I have fished more than 3 years yield large numbers of 9"+ fish. I do dispose of tiny (3-4") fish & I might keep a couple gut hooked bass a season. I also agree that a 20 fish limit for panfish seems reasonable.
Mike


----------

